# Any "Bikers" out there?



## Lin (26 Jul 2005)

A couple pics of what my scrollsaw and I can do. 
The "Harley" emblem was cut from 1/8" redoak ply. Black acid free paper behind the emblem and table cloth materail as flag backer.
The layered "Chopper" was cut from 1/4" BB....7 layers to this piece. Painted and glued together and mounted to a piece of 3/4" redoak.....The lettering was cut from 1/8" black plexi.
Lin


----------



## CHJ (26 Jul 2005)

Looks like wev'e got some competition on the finished projects front here boys. :shock: 

Do the wonders of woodwork no no bounds.

Nice work *Lin* =D>


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Jul 2005)

Lin,
I love the Harley picture. I am a biker, albeit Honda and Kawsaki but I do like the Harley stuff for show!


----------



## Gill (26 Jul 2005)

Woohoo! More scrolling !

Those are lovely, Lin. I'd never have thought of using tablecloths as backing material.

Gill


----------



## Scott (26 Jul 2005)

Very nice Lin! Do you do GSX-Rs?


----------



## DaveL (26 Jul 2005)

Lin, 

I must agree very nice. =D> 

Any chance of a CX500?


----------



## Lin (26 Jul 2005)

Let me see.....I've done a Harley Touring bike from mahogany with "Fat Boy" as the lettering for a customer....and I believe I did a portrait style cutting for someone of the the "Sportster"...Don't have pics of either of them....No camera at the time. 
I don't know if you boys know it or not but Gill has started making patterns for the scrollsaw from pics.....If you're interested you might just get her to make you a pattern...but you'll have to cut it....then you can show off what your scrollsaw can do...

Lin


----------



## trevtheturner (26 Jul 2005)

Hi Lin,

Brilliant Harley emblem! Thanks for showing your pics. on here.

:shock: See what you have started now? :lol: :lol: 

Hows about a Goldwing GL1500...........? :wink: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Lin (26 Jul 2005)

Trev, Now.....don't blame me....Gill told me to post some motorcycle stuff......she said "The boys will love it"..I take it she's right.
I have to look around in my files.....I think I did a pattern of a "Goldwing" at one time....or my nephew did. He does "Bike" patterns much better than I. I tend to drop off some necessary equipment...I'm not a rider myself.. I just cut what the customer order.
Do any of you "Boys" scroll?......or are me and Gill alone in this addictive hobby?
Lin


----------



## trevtheturner (26 Jul 2005)

Hey up, Lin - wouldn't mind a pattern of a 'Wing. :wink: 

I'm not a scroller, just a hobby woodturner at the moment who is about to embark on a bit of furniture making. But I'm always tempted to have a go at something new and creative, and the work produced by yourself and Gill is pretty inspiring. However, time, as always, is of the essence so perhaps I can encourage my wife, who is the artistic talent in the family, to involve herself in scrollsaw work - at least then she will buy the kit, even if her interest is only short-lived! :twisted: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## CHJ (27 Jul 2005)

Norton Dominator (All Chrome and silver/grey) is as far as I got before the practicalities of a family forced conversion to 4 wheels. 

Looks like we need to start a store of Bike Patterns so that these good ladies can show us how it's done.

Oh and there are the Aircraft that I've worked with and .....cars....boats ... birds... dogs... cats... horses...

Ahhh! frustration; as *Trevor* says, there are just not enough hours in the day, and my significant other half is fully committed on her own projects and tidying up after me.


----------



## Gill (27 Jul 2005)

If anyone fancies having a go at a Goldwing GL 1500, there's a pattern here. I'm not really up on motor bikes myself so if there are any glaring mistakes in the pattern, feel free to point them out. At least I haven't included a steering wheel in it (so far as I know)  .

I should imagine that'll be a difficult picture to cut, so I'm going to try to produce a simpler version over the next few days.

Gill


----------



## SlimShavings (27 Jul 2005)

Nice Work Lin =D> 

I'm a bike rider and restorer. But I ride and restore old Motocross & Trials Bikes. Bultaco, Montesa mostly. got any of those. Do you ride


----------



## trevtheturner (27 Jul 2005)

:shock: Blimey, Gill. Nice one! Have you just this minute done that?

Could you add just a few extras: rider backrest, passenger armrests, wind deflectors, top-box rack, tow-bar..................  

I do actually have an intarsia pattern for a 'Wing. Sent for it some while ago - maybe found it in a link you provided when intarsia was mentioned??? I can't recall exactly where I got it from, but it will produce a finished piece some 2 1/2 feet long! It is extremely complex, seemingly made up of hundreds of bits. I'm sure you and Lin could cope with it, but it's way beyond me for the time being - so I'm keeping it for a rainy day!

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Gill (27 Jul 2005)

trevtheturner":12jpebjk said:


> Have you just this minute done that?



Errrr... yes . In the time between you posting that you'd like a pattern and me making the reply, I came up with that one. If you want me to make a pattern with all the bells and whistles, send me a piccy and I'll try to adapt it for you.

Slim - are you interested in a dirt bike pattern? I'm sorry, I don't know what make it is.

Gill

PS Sorry for impinging on your thread, Lin. I just couldn't resist it!


----------



## SlimShavings (27 Jul 2005)

Gill
Thanks for the pattern. Hi-grade, Now all I have to do is learn to scroll :lol: 

CHJ
Forgot to mention I'm a Royal Enfield and Norton Commando Fan

Cheers


----------



## trevtheturner (27 Jul 2005)

Don't think you were impinging, Gill - think it was me who caused it!  

Your speed is astounding - I'm gobsmacked! Believe that's the expression.

Thanks also for your very kind offer. To save your time now, do you mind if we leave it for the time being, until I have the facilities (i.e. get a scroll saw) to cope with such a project. (Edit: what I'm trying to say is that I would be embarrassed if you went to all the trouble to produce a special pattern and I didn't get round to making it for a while). In the meantime your offer is filed prominently with me. Thanks again.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Lin (27 Jul 2005)

Gill........Don't be sorry.....didn't you hear me yelling."help Gill". These boys want patterns....... :lol: 
I'm gonna take a look at the dirt bike pattern....as I do need one for a friend....You are a sweetie for helping me out. 
Belive it or not guys...this scrolling thing is not that hard..nor is the pattern making thing. To scroll anything.you just gotta follow the line....or at least be close to it.. Just as a addition to what can be done from a pic.....Heres' a pic of the cutting I did from the second pattern I made.....My oldest daughter....My favorite pattern...
Lin
BTW..Trev...The intarsia pattern you have could be done an easier way. If you do it segmented style rather than Intarsia...the cutting then becomes easy....it is done like a puzzle then shaped colored and put back together....I'm working on a segmented horsehead at the present....If you folks here want to see it in progress...(I have two pics during the shaping progressI can post).....just holler.


----------



## trevtheturner (27 Jul 2005)

Brilliant, Lin. Now I want to get into having a go at doing 'cuttings' of all of my family! :roll: 

D'you know what? ..... you two ladies could be seriously damaging to my time management, such as it is. :twisted: If only I could get away from this 'puter.........

Thanks for the info. on the intarsia 'alternative' technique, Lin.
BTW, you must have super quality ply to start with. Do you ever run into difficulties with voids in the ply, with such intricate cutting in 1/8" material?

Aw, go on then - show us the horsehead. (Have you ever done one of Cruiser - I have one of those, dogs that is).

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Lin (27 Jul 2005)

Trev, I always stack cut the 1/8" ply at least two deep. When I did the cutting of my daughter..one was for her B-day and of course the other was for my wall. If I'm doing a custom potrait style cutting.....like with someones' name on it and won't need a second cutting....I still stack cut using what I call junk board (1/4") on the bottom. It splinters easily but I'm not going to need the cutting anyway. I use Baltic Birch and Red oak ply for most of my portrait style cuttings. I belive Gill has use other types of ply with success. Every now and then I will hit a void but it generally does not cause me issue...Good blade control takes care of going where I don't want to.
I just gotta ask...Is "Crusier" a dog? The Crusier in one of my frames is a dog.....but we are in the biker post....If a dog....what kind. Patterns of dogs are easy to come up with. I did one of my brother's Yorkie with her name on it....He was so tickled when I gave it to him.
Here's the Horsehead pics. Forst one is after the first day shaping and second pic is where I'm at right now. I may tinker with him a bit more but getting close to the point of final sanding to smooth him out then adding color.
BTW....Doing portrait of people was my main goal in learning to make patterns from pics...There is no better feeling than to be able to take a pic of a loved one and put them in wood..forever...
Lin


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Jul 2005)

Lin,
That horsehead is fabulous! I like the transitional effect between marquetry and carving that intarsia seems to impart.

That is a neat little sanding gadget you have in the picture - did you make it?


----------



## dedee (27 Jul 2005)

Lin":26c2b15n said:


> Do any of you "Boys" scroll?



Yes but having viewed the contents of this post a few times I might as well give up  

Excellant stuff

I ride a Brompton by the way.

Andy


----------



## StevieB (27 Jul 2005)

Nice work Lin 8) I ride a Yamaha FZS600 Fazer - great fun unless its pouring down with rain like today :evil: Still faster than the car through London though  

Steve.


----------



## Gill (27 Jul 2005)

The horse's head is coming on a treat, Lin. It'll be great to see how it comes out.

Trev - it's a pain in the proverbial getting decent plywood in this country. I've whinged about it before on this forum. Believe it or not, B&Q actually do a fairly decent interior grade plywood that doesn't have voids and is suitable for scrolling - but only one side of the board is suitable for presentation and the thinnest I've seen is 4mm. I have manged to wangle myself some 1.5mm aircraft ply, but it was a 'one off' purchase and I don't know how reliable this source is going to be in future. Hobbies of Dereham will mail out pieces of thin ply but the cost has always deterred me from using their service.

I tend not to work in ply any longer. Now that I've found a source of good timber ('scuse the pun) I'm using proper wood more and more.

Andy - come on, don't be downhearted! Lin's craft is an inspiration and encourages me to better work. Her techniques are little different to those used by scrollers all over the world. The thing is, she's worked hard at it and has learned how to give her pieces a delightfully personal touch. The more you work at scrolling, the better you get - and the improvements do start to happen quickly. What's _really _holding you back (apart from a young family (hammer)) ?

Gill


----------



## CHJ (27 Jul 2005)

Switched on the 'puter this morning to check the mail, and *WoW* this thread hit me like a breath of Fresh Air.

Could not have been more welcome on a damp morning in Gloucestershire.

Well done *Lin* for treating us to your efforts. And to *Gill* for introducing us to you.


----------



## dedee (27 Jul 2005)

Gill":rhnrk3nw said:


> .
> 
> Andy ........ What's _really _holding you back (apart from a young family (hammer)) ?
> 
> Gill



Don't take my comments too seriously I too am inspired by the work on show here. It is somewhat ironic that I got into scrolling to make wooden toys, jigsaws etc for the kids (friends and family have benefited enormously) but at the moment it is my own children that are restricting workshop time to nearly zero. My choice I suppose and I probably could get my on 5 hours sleep if I really tried :wink: 

What have my kids got in common with London buses? Wait ages for one then two come together!

Andy


----------



## Lin (27 Jul 2005)

I just gotta add to this thread......I have played with several hobbies over the years.....Wishing now that I would've found out about a scrollsaw many years ago. The only hobby I ever stuck with before my Hawk showed up was crocheting. That little love of my life is what paid for my first scrollsaw. I made and sold afghans, scrunchies, and dollies for about three years and just kept stashing my $$ away....then when I realized how much I had.....I of course had to find a way to spend it. Thought about buying a laptop first but saw an infomercial on the TV that caught my interest.....The Roto-Zip. Now that little tool looked cool and also looked like something I could do......bought one and made several outdoor pieces with it but wanted to make more intricate cuts....a guy at my JOB told me.....well why don't you buy a scrollsaw......After he explained to me what it was....I started checking it out online. After several months of looking into several different saws I ordered my first Hawk and spent most all of my savings on it then shortly after a drill press. I got my saw in April of 2002.......Not ever having done anything with wood other than the Roto-Zip in plywood and hammering a few nails this was gonna be fun.....or so I thoguht. I knew nothing about how to finish anything and just learnig how to get the blade to stay in the holder on the Hawk was hard enough.....luckily the folks at RBI were very tolerate of a new scroller and talked me thru my first attempts......I say attempts because most all of my first attempts became "wooden frisbees"...
The boards said a #5 blade was the best to start with.....I tried using precision blades at first...they were the only ones I could make cut straight...(I hadn't found out about the burr on the blades that cause you to have to feed at little off center) With the #5 blade PGT blades I tried to cut ornaments from 1/4" ply....not stack cutting them...I chopped them up over and over again....Boy I thought I had made a big mistake with my $$. Finally found out about the burr on the blades and tried a smaller blade....better but still having problems controlling the blade....took a suggestion online and switched to cutting 3/4" pine....cheap wood for me to practice on.......Laid out a couple easy cuts.....only a couple interior cuts and I was able to complete them both without cutting off pieces I wasn't suppose to....now the outer round cut on both of them had lots and lots of bumps.....but they looked pretty good to me after all the mess ups I had been having....I sanded the bumps as best I could and then sanded the pattern off.......or so I thought..I stained both pieces......whoops....I didn't get all the glue off when sanding....Had to sand off the stain and the glue and try the staining again. Since have learn to use painter's blue tape or the lavendar stuff under my pattern or to use mineral spirits to get the pattern off.....
Those first two completed pieces went to family members as trivets...They took me two months to get done......as I cut many pieces I threw away first. I still get small bumps sometimes when cutting circles but have improved drastically over those first two. By the time X-mas had arrived I was able to do some ornaments for our tree and sold a few to co-workers.....Around X-mas time that first year is when I discovered pattern making and portrait cutting....WOW....a new thing to try...My art is still developing today. My customers come up with new ideas for me to try for them and as they say...."the beat goes on" There is still much for me to learn....with the scrollsaw......and more so about woodworking in general.....Lots of "Toys" to master and things to learn. The scrollsaw is addictive and as hobbies go....the learning curve is not to bad.....just stick with it and make some wooden frisbees and before you know it....you'll be following the line fairly perfect and the projects that you can make are endless.
The little sanding tool in the pic with the Horsehead is called a "Bow Sander" I purchased it from another scroller who does fantastic Intarsia projects. He makes and sells these handy tools besides sellinghis art. There are other types of these on the market. Great for getting into those little areas to round over that I cannot get to with my flex sanders.
Lin


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Jul 2005)

Lin,
Great background - thanks for the info on the bow sander.


----------



## Gill (29 Jul 2005)

Talk about 'Post in haste, repent at leisure'... 

Anyone who's taken copies of the patterns that I posted earlier in the thread (and you're quite welcome to do so) should contact me for an amended version. There are one or two minor defects with the original patterns that need to be rectified before attempting to cut.

Sorry about that.

Gill


----------



## ProShop (29 Jul 2005)

Lin,
Another biker here  
Fantastic, Love the bikes and the Horses.


----------

